# This Brompton mod is not for the faint hearted



## bikegang (28 Apr 2016)

By @bromptonpics from Istagram


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

What's the mod?


----------



## gavintc (28 Apr 2016)

All a bit confusing.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> What's the mod?


If you have to ask, your heart is too feint to handle it.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2016)

Aaah, I see. Belt drive with a splint in the chainstay.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

I did a google image search to try to work it out. It's a gun!





(totally ruined by @Yellow Saddle with his so-called "facts")


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I did a google image search to try to work it out. It's a gun!
> 
> View attachment 126368
> 
> (totally ruined by @Yellow Saddle with his so-called "facts")



Was this image recognition done by the same company who wants to give us driverless cars?

PS - I didn't know you could do an image recognition search. Learnt something today even if I didn't learn HOW to do it.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2016)

Alfine 11 speed too. I like it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

gavintc said:


> All a bit confusing.


It is when you look on a smartphone .... More obvious on the big screen. Neat idea!
But why?


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> PS - I didn't know you could do an image recognition search. Learnt something today even if I didn't learn HOW to do it.


https://images.google.com then click the camera icon in the search box.


----------



## bikegang (28 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Aaah, I see. Belt drive with a splint in the chainstay.



You got it.

For cleaner B without oily hands or chain drop issue?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2016)

Let me guess. You do the mods?


----------



## bikegang (28 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Let me guess. You do the mods?


No, we are not that brave.
Just supplied him the Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub in the middle. And back ordered an SA 2spd kick shift hub for his next project.
It will be a cableless 4 speed brompton with Mountain Drive.


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Apr 2016)

bikegang said:


> You got it.
> 
> For cleaner B without oily hands or chain drop issue?



Can't say I have ever got oily hands folding my Brompton...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2016)

bikegang said:


> No, we are not that brave.
> Just supplied him the Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub in the middle. *And back ordered an SA 2spd kick shift hub for his next project.*
> It will be a cableless 4 speed brompton with Mountain Drive.


It will be a cableless 4 speed Brompton with Mountain Drive for about a month, then you will put the back wheel in a skip. SA 2spd hub's are fragile pos.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2016)

As to the OP... What is the point of a belt drive Brompton? And has anyone got enough time in on one to demonstrate that the belt won't slip?


----------



## bikegang (29 Apr 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It will be a cableless 4 speed Brompton with Mountain Drive for about a month, then you will put the back wheel in a skip. SA 2spd hub's are fragile pos.



Yes, We did warn him about this issue, and asked why not SRAM Automatix, It seems the automatic shift function not so compatible with Mountain Drive.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Was this image recognition done by the same company who wants to give us driverless cars?


That did make me laugh, but I am quite a good driver, and would have no idea what that is a picture of - so I wouldn't rule out driving software that got this very wrong.

I just got a much better result for an image search


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2016)

When I looked at the first picture, my immediate thought was that someone had built a Brompton 'trandem'.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2016)

Steve Parry did build a tandem!


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2016)

Bet that was a bouncy ride.


----------

